# Foreign nationals getting married in Thailand



## sandeep_86k (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

It would be of great help if any of you could suggest us with the situation am into.

Am from India and my girlfriend is from Germany we have been together for the last three years. I was able to visit my gf once and she visited me 6 times. Reason being my TOURIST visa got rejected 3 times (twice for Germany and once in France). Reason they have mentioned for rejection was applicant will not leave schengen country.

Now to get married in India offically its takes close to 45 days for which both of us required to be there. Problem is we cant leave our jobs as it is important for both of us as we are not from rich family backgrounds.

We were looking for other countries where we could get married within less time. I have come across Thailand as an option where it takes close to 6-8 business days.

Can anyone of you help me if it is possible to get married in Thailand and if it is possible will the Marriage certificate be valid in Germany and India.

I have been relentlessly looking out for answers.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I think that it is NOT possible to get married according to the Thai law being German and Indian. 
Marriage at any German Embassy or Consulate is not possible. 
The only thing that is left is a marriage in India: German Missions in India - Marriage in India

From the date of announcement to the responsible authorities to the actual date of marriage there is a 30-day period. The announcement must be made in person. Not sure if that counts for both partners. 

Most important are the respective NOC's 

If nothing works, a marriage in Las Vegas may do it maybe.


----------

